# Indent or VFL FRER



## Jenni27

Not sure what DPO I am. But I got this on a 4 hour hold. Is this an indent or a VFL 
It looks slightly pink in person.


----------



## Jenni27

Here’s the colored picture


----------



## Jenni27

Bump^


----------



## Cedemarie

I see it on both pictures. GL!


----------



## Jenni27

Cedemarie said:


> I see it on both pictures. GL!

Thank you! I really hope it’s not an indent


----------



## JessaBear36

I see a faint pink line . Looks promising !


----------



## Jenni27

JessaBear36 said:


> I see a faint pink line . Looks promising !

Thank you!! I hope so too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines! Good luck!


----------



## Jenni27

Bevziibubble said:


> I see lines! Good luck!

Thank you so much! I hope it’s true


----------



## Jenni27

This is from today with fmu. Is it getting darker?
Or is this a possible indent


----------



## Jenni27

Bump


----------



## Cedemarie

Looks a little darker to me.


----------



## JessaBear36

Looks a little darker to me to.. Gl


----------



## Lozb

I wud day that’s darker and is ur BFP. Mine looked like that with my son.


----------



## CC94

That looks like a BFP xx


----------



## Jenni27

Looks like it was all just indents... this is completely negative. But why do I have a hard time believing that 2 tests would give me indents. just my luck. is there any hope that maybe this is a fluke. I took it with fmu btw. But I kept peeing last night up until 12:30 and woke up at 7 to pee again.


----------



## JessaBear36

Jenni27 said:


> Looks like it was all just indents... this is completely negative. But why do I have a hard time believing that 2 tests would give me indents. just my luck. is there any hope that maybe this is a fluke. I took it with fmu btw. But I kept peeing last night up until 12:30 and woke up at 7 to pee again.
> 
> View attachment 1085044

I see a line still..next to the white scratch mark??


----------



## Jenni27

JessaBear36 said:


> I see a line still..next to the white scratch mark??

I know. I see it too, but it looks like a colorless gray line.


----------



## Jenni27

SMU. No filter. It looks like an indent to me. I’m never going to trust these again if all of these have been indents.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I really hope they're not all indents


----------



## Jenni27

Bevziibubble said:


> I really hope they're not all indents

I almost wonder if they all are. I think if it is, I would never trust another frer again.


----------



## Jenni27

At this point. They’re all indents. I took another test. Gray line. No point in sharing. I thought after 4 years that it would be my time. I guess it’s just not meant to be. What else is f***ing new. This is the story of my life. And I’m quite over it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jenni27

It’s fine.


----------



## JessaBear36

I'm sorry maybe try a different brand. I hate frer they never work right for me. GL


----------

